# Advice on training a newbie



## garcia121102 (Jan 21, 2010)

I am 25 , I have been cycling since 2005 and I generally average 17-18mph and ride 8-10 times a month. Recently my mom (42yrs old) has become interested in my sport however she is very overweight. 4 months ago she joined her local gym and hired a trainer, since then she has lost 27 lbs (her current weight 250; 5'9") and is very dedicated. After speaking with her trainer and evaluating her in a spin class, I decided she was ready to start riding. Since I do the MS150 every year, I figured I would register both of us so she would have a set goal (May 17-18, 2010). I purchased her a Shimano for Christmas and took her out for our first ride the next day. After about 3 "testing" rides I have started her on a 2x a week training schedule. For the next 2 weeks WE ride 25miles on Sunday and 18 on Wednesday together. 

I am very pleased with her progress and she is steadily increasing her average. My problem is getting a good ride for myself while Im training and supporting her. I have dramatically increased my cadences since we go so slow(12-13mph average), but I need more. I thought about ankle weights but after some online reading, most say this is either bad or pointless. I also thought about a weight vest, but again most discourage this. 

If any coaches out there have any tips for me, PLEASE share!


----------



## 180 (Jan 10, 2009)

I had the same situation. My friend is really overweight and I had to ride really slow with her. Don't think of your time spent with your mom as "ride time." Think of it as a support session for your mother. Instead, schedule yourself a ride before or after your time with her. You can use her ride as a warm up or cool down if you schedule near your time with her.

You're really an awesome son for being so supportive of her and finding the time to do this. My brothers never find time for my parents. It drives me nuts.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

my wife, who is normal weight for her height, is simply not interested in competitive or fast cycling. 
We have agreed that we should do our rides togther, after I have done my workout or fast group ride, for that day.
I think of it as my "recovery" ride, with her ;-)
Maybe you could do your rides w/ Mom, in same way??

re weights of any kind on your body while cycling -- it is pointless. I think it would totally screw up your entire body dynamics. Unless you are training for some bizarro race, whose rules mandate bricks duct-taped to your legs, don't do it.


----------



## multirider (Nov 5, 2007)

One legged cycling drills can make productive training use of the time when riding with significantly slower riders.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

multirider said:


> One legged cycling drills can make productive training use of the time when riding with significantly slower riders.


My wife became really annoyed when I tried that ... it came across as arrogant & condescending ... maybe because I actually unclipped one leg ;-)

If you were to try that, don't unclip the "passive" leg ;-)

Still, none of this makes sense, unless you were planning to enter a "one legged man" or "man with bricks on legs" contest. 
Specificity: train as you intend to race ...


----------



## zriggle (Apr 16, 2008)

tom_h said:


> My wife became really annoyed when I tried that ... it came across as arrogant & condescending ... maybe because I actually unclipped one leg ;-)
> 
> If you were to try that, don't unclip the "passive" leg ;-)
> 
> ...


Yeah, DONT let her know.


----------

